# Summertime Cooperative Picnic



## xbocax (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello STP members

I am looking to throw a large scale cooperative thinking picnic/gathering type deal
I'd like to have alot of prizes to raffle off
and pretty much every single thing that you can think of will have the result of earning a raffle ticket(s)
although i want to have alot of fun and activities and prizes the main aim I'd like to get out of this gathering is to bring like minded people together
explain the idea of a co-op
and get some more co-ops in LA
we need it
as a quote from the anrachist bookfair said
LA doesnt have Anarachists it has Anarchist Bookfairs
haha although i dont affiliate with a political party i think this says something about LA as a whole

From STP if there is anyone that would like to help me or would like to donate ANYTHING i could raffle off as a prize i would greatly appreciate it. So far i have donations of a messenger bag and some hip bags and hopefully alot more in the future.
I hope to find things to barter on the Black Market so that i may attain prizes as well.

For anything further comment on this thread
PM me
add my Myspace
or send me an email at
[email protected]


----------



## livesworthliving (Apr 12, 2010)

i'll be in la for the next month or two if nothing unexpected happens. and im all for your idea la is such a large city full of people with the same ideals. i my self would like to see who else is out there in this wasteland. i can most likely contribute with foodstamps and also gathering people to come. im on board so keep me posted


----------



## MrD (Apr 12, 2010)

when is this going down?


----------



## xbocax (Apr 12, 2010)

sweeeet
Im shooting for first saturday of June still talking to the parks people


----------



## xbocax (Jun 8, 2010)

SO HERES THE UPDATED FLIER IF ANYONE IS IN THE AREA DURING THIS TIME AND WANTS TO HELP OUT OR HAS ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME :]


----------

